# Rate Your Mobile Phone



## Chet (Jul 11, 2022)

My first phone was an Alcatel One Touch with Tracfone. It was 3G and I was completely happy with it. It became unusable with the switch to 5G so I ended up getting an Alcatel My Flip which is 4G. I don’t like it. It’s larger and heavier and I get less bars than I did with the One Touch. 

I’m shopping for another. What do you have and are you happy with it?


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 11, 2022)

The one I have now is a Blu- not sure if it's 1 or 2-  bought it from Tracfone.  It's ok.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 11, 2022)

I had a simple Alcatel phone for years with a Virgin Mobile pay-as-you-go plan and was happy with both the phone and the service.

Virgin Mobile sold my account to Boost Wireless.  I was unhappy when Boost confiscated my account balance due to a lack of purchase activity.

I took the leap to an iPhone 11 with a plan through Consumer Cellular and have been very pleased with both the phone and the phone plan.

I understand that is a pretty drastic change but it gave me a backup device to access my banking, investments, bill paying, shopping and so much more in the event that my computer is unavailable.

Now I'm wondering if I really need the computer.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

I have an Apple Iphone X... getting on in years now.. released in 2017... .. 5 years old, so before long they'll stop making updates for it I suspect.. but for now it serves me well


----------



## Old R (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm on the Sprint T-Mobile network with an S20 ultra.
 It's sort of work OK


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jul 11, 2022)

I went from flip>smart> through Consumer Cell.  Good quality unit, & getting more comfortable with it as I go.  Still like my laptop for browsing though.


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm using my Tracfone I bought about 6mos ago.  It's an LG something?  Less than $100.
It's perfect for me wth the texting, calling and pictures I use it for.  

I buy the 120mins card and then they triple the minutes.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

The speaker is out on my phone, probably because I drop it so much. Considering my use is only for calls and some texting, I guess I'll purchase another simple one like I have now. For pictures, I have a small polaroid.


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

I have always been a Samsung person, I give my phone an 8 out of 10


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

ManjaroKDE said:


> I went from flip>smart> through Consumer Cell.  Good quality unit, & getting more comfortable with it as I go.  Still like my laptop for browsing though.


I like my laptop for purposes other than calls and texting. Glad you shared about Consumer Cell.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2022)

Mine is a MotoGStylo by Motorola.  I like it for the most part except for a few things--every once in awhile the camera won't work but I just restart and then it works.  The other thing is about features of the phone calling app.  I'd give it a 4.5 out of 5  My cell phone company is Metro which is T Mobile.  The service is very good.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 11, 2022)

Pixel 6
9/10 performance and value
8/10 form factor
5'10 "cool" look factor


----------



## Nathan (Jul 11, 2022)

Motorola Moto G7, an unlocked  < $300 phone, 2-1/2 yr.s old.   Decent functionality.    Service provider: Consumer Cellular.   Consumer Cellular is the best value, and has excellent U.S. based customer service.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 11, 2022)

I have an Iphone XR and I'm on my granddaughter's AT&T family plan, I pay them about $200 per year for this.  I'm happy with the phone and service.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 11, 2022)

Samsung Android Smartphone for me from my son's AT&T business account.  I don't need a fraction of the actions it can do for me, but it alerts me to spam calls, and all manner of such stuff.  Actually, I am thinking of downsizing to something less as the phone itself is getting old, but I haven't found what I want from AT&T.  I may look into a simpler Tracfone as I've had them before and had excellent service with them.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 11, 2022)

My phone is a refurbished Pixel 4a that I bought off Amazon.  My phone plan is with Red Pocket ($11 a month) using the Verizon network.  I only have the free basic voicemail (doesn't text me voicemail messages, though I could get that if I paid an extra dollar a month).

The phone is okay, I liked my old Pixel 2 better but offhand I can't remember why.


----------



## Kika (Jul 11, 2022)

I have an Apple iPhone 11.  Sprint ----> T-Mobile now.
Very happy with the phone, will probably upgrade to the 13 soon.
I'm also happy with T-Mobile so far.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2022)

Samsung Galaxy S21+ 5G


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 25, 2022)

Now that things are being upgraded to 4/5g, like many people I need to buy a new phone. I already have a tablet on which I do most things, but I need a phone to carry around with me. It sounds simple but there are so many to choose from and mixed reviews...so I'm still looking.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 25, 2022)

Chet said:


> What do you have and are you happy with it?


Iphone, and I have not been happy since phones got "smart"


----------



## Lee (Jul 25, 2022)

LG G7thinQ and service with Ma Bell.....and I am happy with neither. Contract almost up, going back to Samsung


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

Iphone..X... great phone.. but it's now 6 years old, and I think my camera is starting to take inferior pictures..


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2022)

I love my Apple IPhone 11xs. Together with Consumer Cellular, it meets all my needs. Bought  the wife one too, refurbished from Gazelle.com. We bought our IPad pros from them also. Used, but not abused.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2022)

Basic Nokia for emergencies only. $12 per mo. with Rogers. I'm not "connected". I exchange the occasional text with friends in Oz and here. 

I even have my old Nokia that I keep under my pillow and use as an alarm clock (rare). It's over 20 yrs. old.


----------



## IKE (Jul 25, 2022)

Most here know that I let mama sweet talk me into getting cell / flip phones several years ago and mine has spent the biggest part of it's life not being carried and just sits on the dining room table collecting dust.....we're with Consumer Cellular and she turns hers on and carries it every time she leaves the house (which is good) and then turns it back off when she gets back home, our primary phone is still a landline.

Anyway, my DIL is a really, really sweet girl and has sent me pics through email several times a year for several years of her, my son and three grand kids and about a month or so prior to their visit back in late May she ask me to send her current pics of mama and I and I told her that I didn't own a digital camera or smart phone (should have also added that I didn't want one ) to take pics and send to her with but the next time I dug out my old 35mm camera I'd take a couple of pics, get them developed and send to her.

After hugs in the driveway when they arrived she reaches in their vehicle and hands me a Verizon bag that had a brand new *Apple 12 64GB I-Phone* in it and hands it to me saying that it was a early Fathers Day present and that the unlimited plan monthly fee has been and will be paid forever by them.

Between my DIL, 19 year old grand daughter and my wife they got it registered in our name and gave mama a quick crash course in how it works while my son and I were catching up and talking guy stuff.

So far mama just plays the free games that are on it daily for a few minutes and I've yet to mess around with it.......it's just another dust collector cell phone as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 24, 2022)

iPhone 12 ProMax here - excellent phone and superb camera. My contract is up next summer so will probably upgrade if there's a benefit.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 24, 2022)

I spend all day on my phone. It's virtually problem free. 

A nice change from computers and laptops, which always needed defragging or something. They drove me crazy with their mysterious antics and regular visits to the computer guy.

Right now I have a Samsung Galaxy A11. I told the salesman I needed AT LEAST 64 gb. About a month later I found out that my phone is only 32 gb. I kind of fixed it by installing an SD card.

Other than that, it's great. Very reliable and low maintenance.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 24, 2022)

After I got the BBB involved, Tracfone eventually replaced the phone I bought from them that didn't work..  the replacement is called an Orbic..  never heard of it, haven't had time to look up details.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 24, 2022)

I had an Alcatel for years and really loved it.  Simple operation and always worked.  My daughter gave me an iphone XE.  Took me a month and a half to figure it out with 3 trips to the Apple Store.  It has alot of bells and whistles but I'm not impressed.  I never take it with me and it often sits on the counter for a day or 2 without me even looking at it.  Can't understand all them senior women addicted to the phone?  We even got this "honey" bringing her phone to our exercise class and it makes some really loud music and upsets everyone but she's too thick headed to figure out where the silent button is!


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 24, 2022)

I have a Galaxy A32. It works fine. I mainly use it for listening to audiobooks and podcasts, but occasionally I use it for a phone. Oh, and the calculator. And for controlling the Roku box.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 24, 2022)

I have had Samsung phones.  The last one cost $600, and I didn't use half of the trinkets on it.  The warranty ran out, I now have the A11. A third of the price, and it does all I want or need.  I recently switched from ATT to Consumer Cellular, and am satisfied, no issues at all, but much cheaper.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 24, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Motorola Moto G7, an unlocked  < $300 phone, 2-1/2 yr.s old.   Decent functionality.    Service provider: Consumer Cellular.   Consumer Cellular is the best value, and has excellent U.S. based customer service.


Recently upgraded to Pixel 7 pro. Has Android 13 and 5 years of security updates.  Best phone I've had.  Bought unlocked - no contact directly from Google. Used existing nano SIM, fully compatible with Consumer Cellular out of the box.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 24, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Recently upgraded to Pixel 7 pro. Has Android 13 and 5 years of security updates.  Best phone I've had.  Bought unlocked - no contact directly from Google. Used existing nano SIM, fully compatible with Consumer Cellular out of the box.


I have always stayed with the Nexus/Pixel phones. Never had an issue with any of them. Good performance for a good price.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 25, 2022)

My daughter gave me her iPhone 12 Pro Max when she upgraded to the iPhone 13, and I just love it !  The phone is the largest size that Apple makes, so it is easy for me to read everything, the camera is excellent, and it has Face ID , so no issues like with the Touch ID not recognizing my fingerprint sometimes. 

I have all of my health apps on the phone, so I can monitor how my heart is doing, oxygen levels and all of that because it is connected with my Apple Watch. 
I actually make very few phone calls, and I use my iPad for iMessages and texts most of the time; so my phone dies not get used a lot.  Since I have the Apple Watch , I can answer phone calls with that if I do not have the phone nearby; but when I am chatting with my family, or anyone , then I like using the phone better than the watch.


----------

